# double photos from iphone to pc



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

When I download photos from my iphone 8plus to my win 10 pc I get duplicates and some show as a short movie with only 2 frames. How do I correct this?


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

This can happen if your camera's HD settings are on, and the option chosen is to save an HD copy of the image. For the short movie, it might be "live photos". You can turn that off in your camera too.


----------

